# I Just Have to Rant a Little...



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

Here it goes:

I started seeing the psychologist about 6 months ago because I was feeling really depressed (had a lot of emotional problems). Turns out that my depression stemmed from a hypersensitivity to criticism (interesting because I work in a position known for being at the top of the most stressful jobs list - Master Control of a television station  ), which most likely started because I really hated myself deep down for being so different from everyone. I was taller, I had uncontrollable twitches (only slightly better now), and then I realized I was gay (which really put me over the edge and I thought a few times about suicide). We went through all of that and are now dealing with my self-defeating nature. I'm trying to become more comfortable with myself, at least enough to be able to meet other guys (not for sex necessarily) and maybe one day build a relationship with someone.

It's been fun getting more involved in the "gay culture." I can see some of the little, seemingly innocent things that straight people say and how my views on everything have changed. Engagement announcements almost make me angry now because I know that I may never be able to do that and if I do have a "ceremony" that it'll probably be met with more opposition than anyone out there knows - I've heard of people receiving threats, family members disowning their sons/daughters, and some members threatening legal action of some sort, plus mom will either not show up or be there crying. That is just one item, there are a lot of seemingly innocent things our straight friends talk to us about that just dig a little deeper (raising kids is the next most common one I think). 

Anyways, that's the end of my rant, I feel a little better now.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 9, 2007)

kids these days.





(i mistyped that 3 times before I got to the final version)




well, like I said. or didnt say. or intended to say.


you seem like genuine, positive neat person. Im sorry that I couldnt think of anything more coherent or positive to say, because I am exhausted and I basically just wanted to say that I support you, and that Im sorry that today's culture isnt more accepting of you and your life.

As a Christian, I dont fundamentally support your lifestyle, however, Christ taught his followers to love their neighbors, above all else.


I will say, though, that as an American, who lives in a nation that was founded utilizing SOME Christian IDEALS, and not upon the Bible itself, and not founded as a theocracy, I believe wholeheartedly that you should receive more support than you do, from the government.

You are harming none other than those who cannot tear the shrouds of ignorance and blind hatred from their eyes, and you are only even negatively affecting them because they cannot be adult with the situation, and open their minds and see that we are a progressive society.


or something

tl;dr:

stick it to the man.







aaaaahhhhhhh why am i so lame.


I almost put you go girl, but I didnt want you to think that I wouldnt normally say stupid shit like that


because I do.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> kids these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you wake up, will you translate this a little for me. I got parts of it, but there are still some I can't decode. 

 

Seriously, I love guys like you who can be followers of a religion and still understand the core tenets of their religion (I get the feeling that certain people just can't do that, and sometimes they're in positions of power  ). Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2007)

I fail to see why anyone on this planet cares what someone else does when it has absolutely no direct effect on them.  Shoving our nose in other people's business is just the American way, I guess.  I hate ignorance.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice to hear from you Dale!

You're all too kind, thanks guys!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Here it goes:
> 
> I started seeing the psychologist about 6 months ago because I was feeling really depressed (had a lot of emotional problems). Turns out that my depression stemmed from a hypersensitivity to criticism (interesting because I work in a position known for being at the top of the most stressful jobs list - Master Control of a television station  ), which most likely started because I really hated myself deep down for being so different from everyone. I was taller, I had uncontrollable twitches (only slightly better now), and then I realized I was gay (which really put me over the edge and I thought a few times about suicide). We went through all of that and are now dealing with my self-defeating nature. I'm trying to become more comfortable with myself, at least enough to be able to meet other guys (not for sex necessarily) and maybe one day build a relationship with someone.
> 
> ...



Don't go down that bitter road, man.  You'll just end up with so many other "victims".

Ya know what?  Life sucks for just about everybody.  And by "suck", I mean that everything isn't perfect in their life and everything isn't handed to them on a silver platter.

Sure, you've got some things that others don't, like tourettes syndrome.  Consider this: Have you ever once said to yourself, "Hey, I'm fortunate that I wasn't born with down syndrome"?   It's all about the perspective that you _choose_.  That's right, I said "choose".

There are things you can change, and there are things you can't change.  Such is life.  Yeah, I was born into poverty, but I rose above that.  However, I'll never be able to hear in my right ear.  And such is life.

If you get to the point where all you say is that life "isn't fair" and that you're a victim, you've pretty much given up on controlling your own life.  After all, if you were in control of your life, how could so many of the "unfair" things happen to your without your consent?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I fail to see why anyone on this planet cares what someone else does when it has absolutely no direct effect on them.  Shoving our nose in other people's business is just the American way, I guess.  I hate ignorance.



A lot of people on this planet do that.  Few have the ability to do with the power that Americans can.

But yeah, I'm sure we corner the market on butting in on things that don't involve us as individuals.  I forgot, when is the next ethnic cleansing coming up?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't go down that bitter road, man.  You'll just end up with so many other "victims".
> 
> Ya know what?  Life sucks for just about everybody.  And by "suck", I mean that everything isn't perfect in their life and everything isn't handed to them on a silver platter.
> 
> ...



You're right, I just got to take the bull by the balls and get back into the saddle!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You're right, I just got to take the bull by the balls and get back into the saddle!



Every time you mix metaphors, an English teacher kills a puppy.

Getting the most out of life involves knowing what you want, getting it, and letting go of those things that you cannot change.

Additionally, I think these words from Gore Vidal are appropriate for this post: "Style is knowing who you are, what you want to say, and not giving a damn."

You've come a long way tallcall, why not continue on?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Every time you mix metaphors, an English teacher kills a puppy.
> 
> Getting the most out of life involves knowing what you want, getting it, and letting go of those things that you cannot change.
> 
> ...



Puppy murderer!

I really do try to just go out there and not give a damn about what anyone else thinks (that's gotten me pretty far), but I just don't have the strength sometimes (I guess it pays to have friends - in person).


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Puppy murderer!



Hey, you're the one using the puppy-killing mixed metaphors. 



tallcall said:


> I really do try to just go out there and not give a damn about what anyone else thinks (that's gotten me pretty far), but I just don't have the strength sometimes (I guess it pays to have friends - in person).



Achieving a good level of self-respect isn't easy.  If it was, there wouldn't be so many people with low self-esteem.

Heh, I came up with a saying for having a good level of self-esteem about a 10 months ago.

When people mistake your self-confidence for indifference, then you're where you should be.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, IM has gotten up close and personal.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Wow, IM has gotten up close and personal.



I just felt the need for a little ranting. I guess I needed a little therapy. How's things going with you anyway?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Hey, you're the one using the puppy-killing mixed metaphors. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the one holding the knife! And, if you're relying on my to not use mixed metaphors, then we're going to have a sort of species cleansing on our hands (or should I say yours, I envision many bloody knives dulled by the bones of your victims)!

So I'll just go on not giving a sh*t about what anyone else thinks and let them say what they want, I'll try not to let it get to me or anything. The most difficult people to do that to are my parents, they kind of disapprove of all this and think I should be on medication, I guess I'll just have to ignore them on all of this (it's not like they have to know


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You're the one holding the knife! And, if you're relying on my to not use mixed metaphors, then we're going to have a sort of species cleansing on our hands (or should I say yours, I envision many bloody knives dulled by the bones of your victims)!



I've covered my preferences for killing before.  



tallcall said:


> So I'll just go on not giving a sh*t about what anyone else thinks and let them say what they want, I'll try not to let it get to me or anything. The most difficult people to do that to are my parents, they kind of disapprove of all this and think I should be on medication, I guess I'll just have to ignore them on all of this (it's not like they have to know



That's the delicate balance.  You can't really be 100% self-contained without alienating family and friends.  At the same time, you need to make sure that their influence in just that, influence, and not the core of who you are.

I wish that I could give you definitive percentage, but it just doesn't work that way.  I can say that if you spend a significant portion of each day fretting about what other think of you, that's there is some work that needs to be done.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Wow, IM has gotten up close and personal.



When you're ready to come out of the closet, I'll be there for you, too!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> When you're ready to come out of the closet, I'll be there for you, too!


With a shotgun?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

You know me so well.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 9, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I fail to see why anyone on this planet cares what someone else does when it has absolutely no direct effect on them.  Shoving our nose in other people's business is just the American way, I guess.  I hate ignorance.



wow, crazy. that's well put and basically the exact same way i feel. 

im an agnostic, so i dont feel the way i do for any religious reasons.
but someone told me a long time ago to just be an honest man, so ive done the best i can. 
i support you dude, and wish you the best. you dont deserve to be treated or looked at any differently. 

but ill be honest, who has heard of chris crocker?
...thats a little too much, sorry..but..jeesh..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You know me so well.



oooo.. Mr.Moderator now... congrats!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> oooo.. Mr.Moderator now... congrats!



Thanks, man!  

I'm just doing my bit to keep IM clean.  You'd be surprised at the amount of crap that the mods have been taking care of behind the scenes.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I just felt the need for a little ranting. I guess I needed a little therapy. How's things going with you anyway?



You are a good person, you seem to be one of the most genuine people here, and its stupid, and wretched that people in this world would try to repress you in any way, because its few and far between to see people with a difference that media or certain aspects of culture try to exaggerate, who simply lives their life in a normal fashion.

On a different note,

It is possible that the laws regarding homosexual unions may change drastically within the next ten years. In fact, I hope they do, many of our citizens are being unfairly cast away from having a marital type union with someone whom they genuinely love and care for. 

Im sure though, that certain people exist that could provide you two with a ceremony, if only for you to have the emotional state or mental satisfaction in that.

I also think that you would be a great parent, you would probably make extra lengths to make your kid feel accepted by you, and supported by you. 

But I digress, and I have a job interview in an hour and fifteen.

TALLCALL,

YOU'RE DOPE


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You know me so well.



I want you to jiggle your asian titties in my face


----------



## KelJu (Oct 9, 2007)

Being different sucks! It often leads to depression, but it doesn't have to. I think behavioral therapy, a good attitude, fortitude, and old fashion hope can bring you back on top of your game. 

There is somebody out there for everyone, if we chose to never give up looking.  Oh, and fuck the haters. They are usually angry pissy nobodies with no life and live to put down others in an attempt to bring down everyone else to their level. Try to ignore them. 

The best revenge is living well, so smile and try to enjoy your life. It will just burn those people up when they see you enjoying your life.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 9, 2007)

I have always used peoples ill attitudes towards me as power, everytime someone told me I wasn't good enough or that I'd never amount to anything or that I was a freak I would store it in the motivation warehouse in my mind, then I would use it to show them up by achieving goals I had set....I am positive that most of my enemies who know where I am in life now are very jealous of my current situation...


----------



## squanto (Oct 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Being different sucks! It often leads to depression, but it doesn't have to. I think behavioral therapy, a good attitude, fortitude, and old fashion hope can bring you back on top of your game.
> 
> There is somebody out there for everyone, if we chose to never give up looking.  Oh, and fuck the haters. They are usually angry pissy nobodies with no life and live to put down others in an attempt to bring down everyone else to their level. Try to ignore them.
> 
> The best revenge is living well, so smile and try to enjoy your life. It will just burn those people up when they see you enjoying your life.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

You guys are all too cool, thanks for your support!

I saw my therapist today and I think we were able to work through a lot of this together.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 10, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You guys are all too cool, thanks for your support!
> 
> I saw my therapist today and I think we were able to work through a lot of this together.



Good to hear, brother


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 10, 2007)

keep in mind that Florida has a lot of free counseling and crisis center locations that help with the same emotions that you're dealing with.  

sometimes it's easy to get stuck inside your own "bubble" and this limits your abilities to see alternative perspectives on a situation, which is why something like creating this thread can be so cathartic.  It can be easy to be surrounded by the same people and places and influences and become blindsighted to anything new or positive.  Keep at the therapy.  I like to think that the future will be different to the gay culture.  I certainly hope so.  Eventually, I'd like to see us to look back on how we've treated our gay community similar to that of the women and black rights movements.  Every time I say this someone says it'll never happen or that I'm a tard, but if someone had said 100 years ago that women or black people will get to vote someday no one would have believed him either


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've covered my preferences for killing before.


 
That was an absolute classic thread.  That dude Dero totally flipped out after most went "fuck the human, I'll save my dog Rover".

We need more threads like that.  IM's is most fun when people are arguing over rediculous points like that.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

goob said:


> That was an absolute classic thread.  That dude Dero totally flipped out after most went "fuck the human, I'll save my dog Rover".
> 
> We need more threads like that.  IM's is most fun when people are arguing over rediculous points like that.



I still don't know what caused Dero to go nuts like that.  Nobody said word one to him and then his anus exploded. 

Yeah, I like those threads, too.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't stand threads that purposefully get people angry.  I am so non-absolutist about things (it's been said it's the one thing I'm absolute about), and to see the futile, _cosmic_ conflicts that start because one person says that dogs>cats just makes me lose so much faith in humanity and our collective psyche.  It reflects so much about the human mind  and it's own metacognitive ignorance.  racism, sexism, prejudice, religious violence- or any kind of violence.  If I get tangled into those kind of conflicts, which I've learned to just avoid, I debate in hopes that the person will accept that what I think/say can be right or wrong, whereas often times people argue to push their beliefs onto you (ie Make you realize what is True, based on their own experiences, influences, and opinions).


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> I can't stand threads that purposefully get people angry. I am so non-absolutist about things (it's been said it's the one thing I'm absolute about), and to see the futile, _cosmic_ conflicts that start because one person says that dogs>cats just makes me lose so much faith in humanity and our collective psyche. It reflects so much about the human mind and it's own metacognitive ignorance. racism, sexism, prejudice, religious violence- or any kind of violence. If I get tangled into those kind of conflicts, which I've learned to just avoid, I debate in hopes that the person will accept that what I think/say can be right or wrong, whereas often times people argue to push their beliefs onto you (ie Make you realize what is True, based on their own experiences, influences, and opinions).


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 10, 2007)

goob said:


>



Crono>>>>goob


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've covered my preferences for killing before.




Damn that was an awesome thread!


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 10, 2007)

you want to talk about a classic thread, do ya?  

Open at your own risk:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/29129-nice-tit-not-work-safe.html


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> you want to talk about a classic thread, do ya?
> 
> Open at your own risk:
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/29129-nice-tit-not-work-safe.html


you did....didn't you....you brought THAT back....
DOMS....DO YOUR WORK!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> I can't stand threads that purposefully get people angry.  I am so non-absolutist about things (it's been said it's the one thing I'm absolute about), and to see the futile, _cosmic_ conflicts that start because one person says that dogs>cats just makes me lose so much faith in humanity and our collective psyche.  It reflects so much about the human mind  and it's own metacognitive ignorance.  racism, sexism, prejudice, religious violence- or any kind of violence.  If I get tangled into those kind of conflicts, which I've learned to just avoid, I debate in hopes that the person will accept that what I think/say can be right or wrong, whereas often times people argue to push their beliefs onto you (ie Make you realize what is True, based on their own experiences, influences, and opinions).




That thread was meant to be fun, but a few people decided to turn it into a flame war. The self proclaimed humanitarians were the ones that shit on every one else's opinions. So someone wants to save a stranger, thats fine with me, but if you want to save your pet, thats fine with me too. You like dogs, cool, I like cats. Lets show each other pictures of our family pets. 

I can be an extremely understanding and friendly person until someone attacks me or tries to impose their will over me. Then I turn into a mean fucker real quick.

Oh yeah, sorry tallguy, we all have ADD, and very few threads stay on topic.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you did....didn't you....you brought THAT back....
> DOMS....DO YOUR WORK!



I just read that thread yesterday!

All the pictures are gone.  The links are all broken.  Well, except for the maggot-filled head stuff.  Trust me though, you don't want to go there.

Besides, he didn't post anything new.  But I'm watching...


----------



## tallcall (Oct 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That thread was meant to be fun, but a few people decided to turn it into a flame war. The self proclaimed humanitarians were the ones that shit on every one else's opinions. So someone wants to save a stranger, thats fine with me, but if you want to save your pet, thats fine with me too. You like dogs, cool, I like cats. Lets show each other pictures of our family pets.
> 
> I can be an extremely understanding and friendly person until someone attacks me or tries to impose their will over me. Then I turn into a mean fucker real quick.
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry tallguy, we all have ADD, and very few threads stay on topic.



I generally don't like cats, but I think they're all cool (I love dogs, and I make sure cats know their role).

Yes, I would probably save my dog over a stranger, but I've had a bad day so fuck them all!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You're right, I just got to take the bull by the balls and get back into the saddle!


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just read that thread yesterday!
> 
> All the pictures are gone.  The links are all broken.  Well, except for the maggot-filled head stuff.  Trust me though, you don't want to go there.
> 
> Besides, he didn't post anything new.  But I'm watching...




 dammit dammit dammit 

I don't know why I had to test it out, but I clicked the link to see if it really was dead, and sure enough the pic still exists in the original post, u just have to click the link and the pic is there.  Dammit, now I have to go to therapy again


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> dammit dammit dammit
> 
> I don't know why I had to test it out, but I clicked the link to see if it really was dead, and sure enough the pic still exists in the original post, u just have to click the link and the pic is there.  Dammit, now I have to go to therapy again



Sorry, man.  I missed that small link.  

It just doesn't bother me, though.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 10, 2007)

i hope you get better. J.W are you one of the gays who kisses in public and stuf liek that?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i hope you get better. J.W are you one of the gays who kisses in public and stuf liek that?



Who the hell is "J.W"?  Do you mean Little Wing?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 10, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i hope you get better. J.W are you one of the gays who kisses in public and stuf liek that?



do you kiss your girlfriend in public?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sorry, man.  I missed that small link.
> 
> It just doesn't bother me, though.




i bet i have a link no one here can watch all the clips on.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

You win.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 10, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i hope you get better. J.W are you one of the gays who kisses in public and stuf liek that?



I know that I'm not involved with anyone yet, so I haven't kissed anyone in public.


----------



## squanto (Oct 10, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i bet i have a link no one here can watch all the clips on.



Muahahahaha try me.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 10, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I know that I'm not involved with anyone yet, so I haven't kissed anyone in public.



If you did, would it matter, necessarily?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 11, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> If you did, would it matter, necessarily?



No, not really.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

squanto said:


> Muahahahaha try me.


 
you have a pm. use downthem all to snag all the vids n let me know how far you get.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Who the hell is "J.W"?  Do you mean Little Wing?



stands for just wondering


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

danny81 said:


> stands for just wondering



Ah, got it.

I guess I'm just not "hip" anymore.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol. its ok.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

squanto said:


> Muahahahaha try me.




well? rpgcodex.com.wmv 

there's a real video of an actual Kuso's tit infestation in there. it's one of the easier ones to watch too. wtftit.jpg-the-video.mpg


----------



## KelJu (Oct 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> well? rpgcodex.com.wmv
> 
> there's a real video of an actual Kuso's tit infestation in there. it's one of the easier ones to watch too. wtftit.jpg-the-video.mpg



 



Not cool LW, not cool at all. OMFG!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Not cool LW, not cool at all. OMFG!



they aren't links  are you psychic


----------



## KelJu (Oct 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> they aren't links  are you psychic



No I am a computer geek. Now I am a sad grossed out computer geek.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

i knew _someone_ had to be as horribly curious as i am. some things there are funny or cute but most are just disgusting, traumatizing and horrifying.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 11, 2007)

Mrreeoow!

Puuuurrrrrrr!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

...


----------



## brogers (Oct 11, 2007)

How about you start with not being such a bitter person?  You want people to accept your differences, but you can't accept the differences people see in Heterosexual and Homosexual lifestyles?  Good luck.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 11, 2007)

brogers said:


> How about you start with not being such a bitter person?  You want people to accept your differences, but you can't accept the differences people see in Heterosexual and Homosexual lifestyles?  Good luck.



You are an angry bitter person. I haven't seen you post anything friendly, constructive, or useful ever. Everyone here likes Tallguy, because he is friendly, constructive, and helpful. 

So, feel free to fuck off loser!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You are an angry bitter person. I haven't seen you post anything friendly, constructive, or useful ever. Everyone here likes Tallguy, because he is friendly, constructive, and helpful.
> 
> So, feel free to fuck off loser!



Basically How I feel.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You are an angry bitter person. I haven't seen you post anything friendly, constructive, or useful ever. Everyone here likes Tallguy, because he is friendly, constructive, and helpful.
> 
> So, feel free to fuck off loser!



What the fuck?!  Did I lose my job?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What the fuck?!  Did I lose my job?



Oh we didn't tell you?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Oh we didn't tell you?



You mean that when I became mod I lost my job of Caustic Asshole to KelJu?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You mean that when I became mod I lost my job of Caustic Asshole to KelJu?



No you still have the top position. Brogers is fighting for the position real hard though. 


It sucks too, cause I spent a large part of today meditating, and focusing on positive energies. I was convinced that I had a stronger ability to understand people and love them despite their faults. Then broger's first post in this thread blows a 50amp breaker somewhere in the deep recesses of my brain, and I am right back to square one.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> No you still have the top position. Brogers is fighting for the position real hard though.
> 
> 
> It sucks too, cause I spent a large part of today meditating, and focusing on positive energies. I was convinced that I had a stronger ability to understand people and love them despite their faults. Then broger's first post in this thread blows a 50amp breaker somewhere in the deep recesses of my brain, and I am right back to square one.



I'm with you 100%.  tallcall didn't come here just to complain, he came here for edification.   He had no business talking to tallcall that way.

And being at ease in life does _*not*_ mean that you love, or even like, everyone.  It means that you accept the fact that there are assholes, but you don't let them define any part of you.

I feel that I'm serving karma when I drop the hammer on assholes.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

tallguy is not bitter. or at least has never seemed so to me. i'm bitter n i'n straight. evryone gets to have sex but me n i'm fucking sick of you bastards all getting laid. i have a king size bed for god's sake n only 1 queen in it 














not that kind of a queen


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

You always say that, but I don't get it.  I've seen your pictures.

I'd hit it.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 11, 2007)

hello there


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

i guess sex is easy to find. when you want more than just having it hit it gets complicated. le sigh.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> tallguy is not bitter. or at least has never seemed so to me. i'm bitter n i'n straight. evryone gets to have sex but me n i'm fucking sick of you bastards all getting laid. i have a king size bed for god's sake n only 1 queen in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If I didn't respect you so much, I would so make an inappropriate comment here.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> If I didn't respect you so much, I would so make an inappropriate comment here.



as long as it doesn't involve 2 queens...


----------



## brogers (Oct 11, 2007)

Getting upset because you've gotten news about an engagement or someone is talking about raising children?  How is that not bitter?  That's being angry at someone else's happiness, it's no different than a poor person getting angry because he sees someone with a nice house, car, etc.  

That's the type of mentality that can make someone miserable for their whole life (if it persists).

Didn't realize pointing out the obvious contradiction (Wanting people to accept your point of view, while you denounce theirs, which you can't do as a relativist, which everyone here seems to be) was such an awful thing.  I fail to see where anything was insulting.  Harsh, yes, insulting, no.

But of course, you can count on KelJu to chime in with some eloquent sweet talk, as always.


----------



## brogers (Oct 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> No you still have the top position. Brogers is fighting for the position real hard though.
> 
> 
> It sucks too, cause I spent a large part of today meditating, and focusing on positive energies. I was convinced that I had a stronger ability to understand people and love them despite their faults. Then broger's first post in this thread blows a 50amp breaker somewhere in the deep recesses of my brain, and I am right back to square one.


 
You have mental issues if such a simple comment enrages you that badly.  You would let a comment on an internet bodybuilding site ruin the efforts of spending a huge portion of the day meditating?

And then, to accuse me of being an angry person..


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

brogers said:


> You have mental issues if such a simple comment enrages you that badly.  You would let a comment on an internet bodybuilding site ruin the efforts of spending a huge portion of the day meditating?
> 
> And then, to accuse me of being an angry person..



it sounded to me like you were being caustic too. there's a difference between being angry because you can't have something and wanting to deny someone something just because you can't have it. i think it's natural to feel resentment at things that are unfairly denied you when you see them readily accessible to others. bitter would be saying then no one should be able to get engaged. he's not saying that at all just feeling on the outside of something wonderful.


----------



## brogers (Oct 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> it sounded to me like you were being caustic too. there's a difference between being angry because you can't have something and wanting to deny someone something just because you can't have it. i think it's natural to feel resentment at things that are unfairly denied you when you see them readily accessible to others. bitter would be saying then no one should be able to get engaged. he's not saying that at all just feeling on the outside of something wonderful.


 
I'm not going to argue the merits of gay marriage.  However, no gays are denied the right to some 'ceremony' or whatever they want to call it, but they always seem to get angry at people who think it's bogus, since it's not a marriage, as has been defined by countless years of human history.  

Rarely will you be happy if you base your happiness on what other people's opinions of you are.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 11, 2007)

TC your a good guy. hope all works out well for you and your able to feel the happiness you deserve/desire


----------



## tallcall (Oct 12, 2007)

brogers said:


> I'm not going to argue the merits of gay marriage.  However, no gays are denied the right to some 'ceremony' or whatever they want to call it, but they always seem to get angry at people who think it's bogus, since it's not a marriage, as has been defined by *countless years of human history.  *
> 
> Rarely will you be happy if you base your happiness on what other people's opinions of you are.



It took almost 200 years for African-Americans to become free (truely free anyways).

We know gay people have been persecuted for more than a thousand years (going back to some older English laws basically punishing homosexuality by way of death), how much longer do we have to wait before we get the same rights. Really, the right to have some legal piece of paper seems to be the least that the government could do. The government gets it's ass handed to it every time it appears to be racist, then why can't gays even be recognized by the law?

Like I said though, this is just me ranting, seeing things that are denied to myself and others like me (we can have a ceremony sure, but it means absolutely nothing to anyone other than the people involved - we want it to be legal!) but for some reason allowed to everyone else.

Bio-chem - Thank you for your kind words!

Everyone else - Thanks for standing there with me  , makes me feel appreciated!

Brogers - I love to argue with you, I'm sorry if I came off as being caustic or bitter, but right now, I'm just a little angry.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

brogers said:


> Getting upset because you've gotten news about an engagement or someone is talking about raising children? How is that not bitter? That's being angry at someone else's happiness, it's no different than a poor person getting angry because he sees someone with a nice house, car, etc.
> 
> That's the type of mentality that can make someone miserable for their whole life (if it persists).
> 
> ...


The problem is...........you never say anything *Nice*.
Not a happy birthday a damn you made improvements. Nothing.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

Tallcall heres a hug.


----------



## brogers (Oct 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It took almost 200 years for African-Americans to become free (truely free anyways).
> 
> We know gay people have been persecuted for more than a thousand years (going back to some older English laws basically punishing homosexuality by way of death), how much longer do we have to wait before we get the same rights. Really, the right to have some legal piece of paper seems to be the least that the government could do. The government gets it's ass handed to it every time it appears to be racist, then why can't gays even be recognized by the law?
> 
> ...


 
There's no reason to apologize.  My only point is, you'll never be happy/content/whatever with a victim mentality.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It took almost 200 years for *African-Americans* to become free (truely free anyways).



I just like to take a moment to point out how much I truly hate that term.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just like to take a moment to point out how much I truly hate that term.



DOMS, I think that's another thread/shouting match all together!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> DOMS, I think that's another thread/shouting match all together!



Holy shit!  Did you just ban me?!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Holy shit!  Did you just ban me?!



 

You have all the power in this relationship, this is just my little way of stepping out of your shadow.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You have all the power in this relationship, this is just my little way of stepping out of your shadow.



Damn straight!  Now go make me something to eat!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Damn straight!  Now go make me something to eat!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


>


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2007)

brogers said:


> You have mental issues if such a simple comment enrages you that badly.  You would let a comment on an internet bodybuilding site ruin the efforts of spending a huge portion of the day meditating?
> 
> And then, to accuse me of being an angry person..



I am a mentally and emotionally balanced person. I feel my emotions to the maximum level. I love others with every being of my soul, and I hate you with every being of my soul. You are a mean hateful pissant. You never have anything positive to say. You try to bring everyone down. You are emotionally unbalanced with negative energy. I don't know if you just hate yourself, so you project that hate onto others or what, but I wish you would fuck off.

This is a forum dedicated to the pursuit of health and fitness. People come here for help, encouragement, advice, to help others, and to share in a bond of brotherhood with other people that share their values and goals. 

You don't help people, you don't ask questions, you don't post anything useful, and you are mean spirited to other members that are trying to make a positive change in their lives. What the hell do you come here for? Are you lonely? What the fuck is your major malfunction? Can you say anything good about anyone? You are just another openchat piece of garbage. You spend 95% of your time bashing gays and everyone else. Tallguy is a good guy, and I won't stand for you coming in a thread to spread your garbage. 

You are a angry loser. End of story. You need to adopt a healthier attitude on life, or get lost. Nobody here likes you. You have no friends here. Nobody wants to read your shit. Why do you post? Answer that one question. What do you get out of coming here and being a dick?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## bio-chem (Oct 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am a mentally and emotionally balanced person. I feel my emotions to the maximum level. I love others with every being of my soul, and I hate you with every being of my soul. You are a mean hateful pissant. You never have anything positive to say. You try to bring everyone down. You are emotionally unbalanced with negative energy. I don't know if you just hate yourself, so you project that hate onto others or what, but I wish you would fuck off.
> 
> This is a forum dedicated to the pursuit of health and fitness. People come here for help, encouragement, advice, to help others, and to share in a bond of brotherhood with other people that share their values and goals.
> 
> ...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 12, 2007)

The best part of getting out of bed.... is brogers in your thread!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

maniclion said:


> The best part of getting out of bed.... is brogers in your thread!!!


That was a good one.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 12, 2007)

maniclion said:


> The best part of getting out of bed.... is brogers in your thread!!!



maniclion is god


----------



## brogers (Oct 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am a mentally and emotionally balanced person. I feel my emotions to the maximum level. I love others with every being of my soul, and I hate you with every being of my soul. You are a mean hateful pissant. You never have anything positive to say. You try to bring everyone down. You are emotionally unbalanced with negative energy. I don't know if you just hate yourself, so you project that hate onto others or what, but I wish you would fuck off.
> 
> This is a forum dedicated to the pursuit of health and fitness. People come here for help, encouragement, advice, to help others, and to share in a bond of brotherhood with other people that share their values and goals.
> 
> ...


 
Sure sounds like you're balanced.

edit:  Once again, it's very funny to hear the 'angry' comment from you, oh calm and balanced one.  This is an open forum.  My comments are honest and straightforward.  Though often harsh, I fail to see how I've bashed gays once in this thread.  This guy says he's going through counciling, depression, etc.  The solution is to quit being so concerned with other's thoughts/feelings/opinions, you can't change someone's opinion on a topic like this ~95% of the time.  Being pissed because someone is engaged or having a kid is not the way to be happy.  I hate homosexuality, but I don't hate the person.  I can make the distinction you seem to be unable to, and I don't let stupid posts from you make me angry in the slightest.


----------



## goob (Oct 12, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> maniclion is a *dog*


 
Fixed it for you.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 12, 2007)

brogers said:


> Sure sounds like you're balanced.
> 
> edit:  Once again, it's very funny to hear the 'angry' comment from you, oh calm and balanced one.  This is an open forum.  My comments are honest and straightforward.  Though often harsh, I fail to see how I've bashed gays once in this thread.  This guy says he's going through counciling, depression, etc.  *The solution is to quit being so concerned with other's thoughts/feelings/opinions, you can't change someone's opinion on a topic like this ~95% of the time.*  Being pissed because someone is engaged or having a kid is not the way to be happy.  I hate homosexuality, but I don't hate the person.  I can make the distinction you seem to be unable to, and I don't let stupid posts from you make me angry in the slightest.



I agree with this statement. My therapist and I are sorting that out. However, I think it is perfectly natural to be angry at things, take marriage for instance - I am not allowed to do certain things (that'll matter legally) that others have the ability (not saying right, still unsure if marriage is a right) to do legally -that fact makes me a little angry, when it is in my face a lot, it makes me a little angrier. I am certainly not angry at the individuals getting married, they have my best wishes and I might even participate in their wedding, I'm angry at our legal system and many of my representatives who think it's fine to push my concerns to the back burner to pander to a larger crowd for re-election.     

Also, I hate the idea that people can hate who you are but love you. Thats a load of bull, you are who you are, I am gay, DOMS is Straight (??? Maybe a Straight Acting Gay person ??? Maybe Metro-Sexual ??? I don't know, but he is what he is  ).

Anyways, this is my rant thread, I'm just trying to _blow_ off some steam and get rid of some of the anger!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2007)

brogers said:


> Sure sounds like you're balanced.
> 
> edit:  Once again, it's very funny to hear the 'angry' comment from you, oh calm and balanced one.  This is an open forum.  My comments are honest and straightforward.  Though often harsh, I fail to see how I've bashed gays once in this thread.  This guy says he's going through counciling, depression, etc.  The solution is to quit being so concerned with other's thoughts/feelings/opinions, you can't change someone's opinion on a topic like this ~95% of the time.  Being pissed because someone is engaged or having a kid is not the way to be happy.  I hate homosexuality, but I don't hate the person.  I can make the distinction you seem to be unable to, and I don't let stupid posts from you make me angry in the slightest.



Don't dance around the question. Why do you post here?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Don't dance around the question. Why do you post here?



you knwo what? Just ignore that question. This is never going to resolve itself liek this. When you act like a dickhead, I act like a dickhead, and I don't want to be a dickhead. From now on, every time you post something ignorant or mean, I am going to be as nice as I possibly can to you.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2007)

I say you should kick him in his pussy lips.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

brogers said:


> Sure sounds like you're balanced.
> 
> edit:  Once again, it's very funny to hear the 'angry' comment from you, oh calm and balanced one.  This is an open forum.  My comments are honest and straightforward.  Though often harsh, I fail to see how I've bashed gays once in this thread.  This guy says he's going through counciling, depression, etc.  The solution is to quit being so concerned with other's thoughts/feelings/opinions, you can't change someone's opinion on a topic like this ~95% of the time.  Being pissed because someone is engaged or having a kid is not the way to be happy.  I hate homosexuality, but I don't hate the person.  I can make the distinction you seem to be unable to, and I don't let stupid posts from you make me angry in the slightest.



Im not reading this. 

If you pissed Kelju off by insulting Tallcall, you are obviously a stupid dick.

Neither of those guys do ANYTHING to incur ANYBODY's harsh words.

Apparantly, also if you hate homosexuality, and not homosexuals, maybe you should fucking word it better.

Hate isnt a good word to use regarding somebody's lifestyle, captain socially retarded, especially if the person is such a genuinely good person as TC. Perhaps you should be more diplomatic? or just not say anything, because nobody gives a fuck if you cannot be constructive or at least respectful


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> tallguy is not bitter. or at least has never seemed so to me. i'm bitter n i'n straight. evryone gets to have sex but me n i'm fucking sick of you bastards all getting laid. i have a king size bed for god's sake n only 1 queen in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will have sex with you Little Wing.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I will have sex with you Little Wing.



Ditto.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Ditto.



No, I called shotty and she is my friend on myspace.

therefor I win. 

btw,  lw


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just like to take a moment to point out how much I truly hate that term.



DOMS prefers "paleness impaired"


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> No, I called shotty and she is my friend on myspace.
> 
> therefor I win.
> 
> btw,  lw



i was just trying to be funny but


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Also, I hate the idea that people can hate who you are but love you. Thats a load of bull, you are who you are, I am gay, DOMS is Straight (??? Maybe a Straight Acting Gay person ??? Maybe Metro-Sexual ??? I don't know, but he is what he is  ).



Metrosexual. I straight but have the sensibilities of a gay.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 13, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i was just trying to be funny but



why laugh? he is finally legal now!


----------



## brogers (Oct 13, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Im not reading this.
> 
> If you pissed Kelju off by insulting Tallcall, you are obviously a stupid dick.
> 
> ...


 
Take your own advice, hypocrite.

Edit:  I just noticed the "I'm not reading this"  then a response to my specific comments.  Interesting.

Find the insults I've made against tallcall, besides saying he could "start with not being bitter," if you're so sensitive as to consider that some insult, even though it's directly at comments he made regarding engagement/raising children.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

brogers said:


> Take your own advice, hypocrite.
> 
> Edit:  I just noticed the "I'm not reading this"  then a response to my specific comments.  Interesting.
> 
> Find the insults I've made against tallcall, besides saying he could "start with not being bitter," if you're so sensitive as to consider that some insult, even though it's directly at comments he made regarding engagement/raising children.



I caught a little part, to be honest.

Take my own advice, eh: "if you hate homosexuality, and not homosexuals, maybe you should fucking word it better."

I do dislike homosexuality, as a Christian. However, I am a generally respectful and open minded individual. If someone comes to me, or I speak to somebody and they show themselves as a *person *with certain qualities, as opposed to A CHRISTIAN, A GAY, A MEXICAN, A THIS, A THAT or any other label, I can not help but respect those qualities, because they help define who they are, and even take pride in those qualities, because that person brings a beautiful light to them.

And as far as: "Perhaps you should be more diplomatic? or just not say anything, because nobody gives a fuck if you cannot be constructive or at least respectful" 

Perhaps you hadnt considered that at least for a moment, this has become a flame thread. Or that possibly, I didnt care to be diplomatic. I've actually already had my say towards this thread, regarding tallcall.  I've also had a great last couple of days, and you seemed like a great person to take it out on, especially since you even somewhat offended somebody who deserves no such thing. And im actually somewhat sorry if I helped fuel the fire. But honestly, really only a little.

Now. I think I'll be constructive if you don't mind. brb


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> why laugh? he is finally legal now!



come on!

Honestly. Im lonely out here in the big midwest and you're lonely out there in that big kingsize bed! Its a great combo.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok so Ill be honest.

I probably wouldnt have said any of that if I hadnt seen Kelju upset at what you said about Brogers.

I apologize for being so rude, however:

Perhaps maybe you _COULD_ be a bit more diplomatic, especially when somebody has previously stated that they made a thread simply to blow off steam. Despite the fact that TALLCALL KNOWS that it is unreasonable for him to be bitter regarding his heterosexual peers marriages or childbirths, it is human nature for him to feel a pang of bitterness, or at least some jealousy.

Obviously, as he said, hes conquered it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 13, 2007)

if LW is going to have sex with anyone at these boards I think we all know who it's gonna be 














































































































Veiope


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> Veiope



but hes in brazil!

and a rabbit :/

for the record, I dont expect her to have sex with me.

Just send me naked pictures.

I mean honestly, its the right thing to do.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 13, 2007)

brogers said:


> Take your own advice, hypocrite.
> 
> Edit:  I just noticed the "I'm not reading this"  then a response to my specific comments.  Interesting.
> 
> Find the insults I've made against tallcall, besides saying he could "start with not being bitter," if you're so sensitive as to consider that some insult, even though it's directly at comments he made regarding engagement/raising children.



You're right, there haven't been any direct insults (I don't take offense to a lot of things - I had a pretty thick skin and it's getting thicker by the day). I don't understand if you thought I was insulting you in some way about marriage and kids.  

It's fine if you don't want to agree with me, but I do ask that you try to understand that this was a thread that I created to be able to vent all that stuff out somewhere (better than yelling at people  ).  

We obviously will not see eye-to-eye, so I am not even going to waste my time explaining my point of view (I think everyone knows it anyways  ).

Thanks for your comments, arguments, and some of the constructive criticism.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 13, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> but hes in brazil!
> 
> and a rabbit :/
> 
> ...



Starting up a porn ring are we?


----------



## brogers (Oct 13, 2007)

A quick recap of the my comments and other people's directed at me:

Me:



> How about you start with not being such a bitter person? You want people to accept your differences, but you can't accept the differences people see in Heterosexual and Homosexual lifestyles? Good luck.


 


> Getting upset because you've gotten news about an engagement or someone is talking about raising children? How is that not bitter? That's being angry at someone else's happiness, it's no different than a poor person getting angry because he sees someone with a nice house, car, etc.
> 
> That's the type of mentality that can make someone miserable for their whole life (if it persists).
> 
> ...


 


> You have mental issues if such a simple comment enrages you that badly. You would let a comment on an internet bodybuilding site ruin the efforts of spending a huge portion of the day meditating?
> 
> And then, to accuse me of being an angry person..


 


> I'm not going to argue the merits of gay marriage. However, no gays are denied the right to some 'ceremony' or whatever they want to call it, but they always seem to get angry at people who think it's bogus, since it's not a marriage, as has been defined by countless years of human history.
> 
> Rarely will you be happy if you base your happiness on what other people's opinions of you are.


 


> There's no reason to apologize. My only point is, you'll never be happy/content/whatever with a victim mentality.


 
Which has prompted the following jewels:



> feel free to fuck off loser!


 


> I hate you with every being of my soul. You are a mean hateful pissant.


 


> You are emotionally unbalanced with negative energy. I don't know if you just hate yourself, so you project that hate onto others or what, but I wish you would fuck off.


 


> Are you lonely? What the fuck is your major malfunction? Can you say anything good about anyone? You are just another openchat piece of garbage.


 


> You are a angry loser. End of story.


 


> you are obviously a stupid dick.


 


> captain socially retarded


 
I didn't insult the guy one time. He posted his situation, and I wrote that he could start with not being bitter(regarding marriage and children), and that he'll have to accept that others don't agree with that lifestyle. That's constructive, that's a solution. It's worded in a fashion that is straight to the point. The irony of being called an angry person by KelJu, who stated himself that reading my comment ruined hours of meditation...


----------



## brogers (Oct 13, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You're right, there haven't been any direct insults (I don't take offense to a lot of things - I had a pretty thick skin and it's getting thicker by the day). I don't understand if you thought I was insulting you in some way about marriage and kids.
> 
> It's fine if you don't want to agree with me, but I do ask that you try to understand that this was a thread that I created to be able to vent all that stuff out somewhere (better than yelling at people  ).
> 
> ...


 
Believe me, I think it's a shame what this has turned into. I only wanted to point out that wanting others to change their view, while yours remains static, is not going to happen. People are stubborn. You're stubborn, I'm stubborn, and so is everyone else, and you'll never have happiness if it's based on changing other's opinions which are firmly entrenched. I found nothing you said insulting.  I do, however, think it's futile and a waste of energy to get upset about other's happiness (even if you think it is unfairly denied to you). That truely is a destructive mentality.

KelJu is just basically a stalker of mine who can't help but attack me in any post, no matter what the content/intent is. I just hope he can release his anger on this forum instead of in real life. I certainly didn't want to ruin your thread with all of this bullcrap.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Starting up a porn ring are we?



no, Im just "seeking comfort" and "trying to ease my loneliness "


----------



## tallcall (Oct 13, 2007)

brogers said:


> Believe me, I think it's a shame what this has turned into. I only wanted to point out that wanting others to change their view, while yours remains static, is not going to happen. People are stubborn. You're stubborn, I'm stubborn, and so is everyone else, and you'll never have happiness if it's based on changing other's opinions which are firmly entrenched. I found nothing you said insulting.  I do, however, think it's futile and a waste of energy to get upset about other's happiness (even if you think it is unfairly denied to you). That truely is a destructive mentality.
> 
> KelJu is just basically a stalker of mine who can't help but attack me in any post, no matter what the content/intent is. I just hope he can release his anger on this forum instead of in real life. I certainly didn't want to ruin your thread with all of this bullcrap.



I understand.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 13, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> no, Im just "seeking comfort" and "trying to ease my loneliness "



Aww, so am I!

We should totally get together! 




 

Joking of course!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Aww, so am I!
> 
> We should totally get together!
> 
> ...



Do I get to be the big spoon or the little spoon?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 13, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Do I get to be the big spoon or the little spoon?



Either, I'm open minded like that.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Either, I'm open minded like that.



:S

I suddenly feel very awkward.

Frighteningly enough, Im certain you give an amazing blowjob or handjob.

That is all I will say though, and Im sure every straight man has considered that fact at least once


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2007)

brogers said:


> Believe me, I think it's a shame what this has turned into. I only wanted to point out that wanting others to change their view, while yours remains static, is not going to happen. People are stubborn. You're stubborn, I'm stubborn, and so is everyone else, and you'll never have happiness if it's based on changing other's opinions which are firmly entrenched. I found nothing you said insulting.  I do, however, think it's futile and a waste of energy to get upset about other's happiness (even if you think it is unfairly denied to you). That truely is a destructive mentality.
> 
> KelJu is just basically a stalker of mine who can't help but attack me in any post, no matter what the content/intent is. I just hope he can release his anger on this forum instead of in real life. I certainly didn't want to ruin your thread with all of this bullcrap.



You can bash me if it makes you feel better. I don't stalk anyone. I take a 5 minute break from work or school about every 2 hours and hit the new thread button. I usually see a funny post and add to it, or I see a buddy who just made a personal best at a lift so I offer some encouragement and give props for a good job. 

Often times, an open chat thread is at the top of the new post search function about somebody having a bad day or some political thread. Usually your in those threads saying something that is hurtful or rude in nature. Maybe you don't see it that way, but everyone else does. It pisses me off because it is not that right way to treat people. You act like a school yard bully to people, and I know you don't talk to strangers like that offline.  I don't have to put up with this shit offline. I am no Fedor, but nobody talks to me that way. I treat people with friendliness and kindness, and 99% of those people treat me the same way. 

Maybe it has to do with the fact that I am a big scary looking dude, but I'm really the nicest guy. Except when people try to hurt me or my friends, either physically or verbally, then I get real mean real quick. I like the way I am, and my only flaw that I see is I could do well to be able to manage my temper a little better. 

I am sorry if you feel that I am unfairly attacking you, but you need to realize that you are trolling. Your comments are always rude or negative in some way. You wouldn't say the things you say to other members  in person or you would be in the hospital plugged up to machines or dead. 

Maybe we could come to an understanding. Think about what you are about to say and word it in a more polite way, and I won't go off about how much of a dick you are, then everyone could get along.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 13, 2007)

this thread is gay


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 13, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> :S
> 
> I suddenly feel very awkward.
> 
> ...



i hadnt until you wrote that.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2007)

that thought hadn't ever crossed your mind?

who better to make a dude happy then a dude?

however, the thought of a large hairy thing with a penis touching me doesnt really appeal to me.

thats probably why Im heterosexual.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 13, 2007)

posting in a suddenly epic thread.  I'm just afraid no one else is still here to witness it


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 13, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>



yeah


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 13, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> that thought hadn't ever crossed your mind?
> 
> who better to make a dude happy then a dude?
> 
> ...



no it hadnt ever crossed my mind that one of my friends would be best at giving me a bj. (damn i hope john h doesnt read this) not even close.  as a matter of fact the thought of a handjob or blow job coming from a woman who ive spent some time with and feel comfortable with always appeals to me the most.  i cant believe im even writing about it


----------



## tallcall (Oct 13, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> posting in a suddenly epic thread.  I'm just afraid no one else is still here to witness it



It's funny that I basically just started the thread and said go, now there are 5 pages of responses!

I gave birth to a monster!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2007)

in straight porn you see a lot of women that act scared of or grossed out by cum. like they are just doing shit cuz they're told to and they do not like it. you see it a lot. you _don't_ see that in gay porn. but i think if you are a hetero male and are lucky enough to find a girl that isn't cum shy you'd enjoy her blowing you more than an equally or even more talented guy doing it cuz you're straight. duh.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2007)

but if it was dark and you didn't know


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 13, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> in straight porn you see a lot of women that act scared of or grossed out by cum. like they are just doing shit cuz they're told to and they do not like it. you see it a lot. you _don't_ see that in gay porn. but i think if you are a hetero male and are lucky enough to find a girl that isn't cum shy you'd enjoy her blowing you more than an equally or even more talented guy doing it cuz you're straight. duh.



are you sure you're not a dude?  I've yet to meet a girl that understands that quite so intimately.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2007)

no i just like porn n hate bad acting.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 13, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> no i just like porn n hate bad acting.



easily the best BJ videos are when the girl actually wants to be there and finishes the job herself.  Personally, the 20 minutes of a girl giving a guy a bj only to have him finish the job himself is kinda gay.  If I want to see a guy jacking off I have a mirror.  But a girl's face just lights up with joy when she gets a guy to cum, like a sense of accomplishment.  Otherwise, it's just kind of a slap in the face like what she was doing wasn't good enough.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> easily the best BJ videos are when the girl actually wants to be there and finishes the job herself.  Personally, the 20 minutes of a girl giving a guy a bj only to have him finish the job himself is kinda gay.  If I want to see a guy jacking off I have a mirror.  But a girl's face just lights up with joy when she gets a guy to cum, like a sense of accomplishment.  Otherwise, it's just kind of a slap in the face like what she was doing wasn't good enough.




i agree and most all straight porn guys finish themselves off. you don't see that in gay porn


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't the finish themselves off so that they can go for the money shot, which is supposed to make for better viewing?


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 13, 2007)

i dunno.  If that's the case there's no reason a girl can't just aim for her face.  I mean, she does have a closer view than he does


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 13, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> i dunno.  If that's the case there's no reason a girl can't just aim for her face.  I mean, she does have a closer view than he does



the angle is different. plus all men know we have no idea where its going to end up anyway


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2007)

since it is mostly men that watch porn the money shot is a kind of homo erotica  straight guys can get away with


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> since it is mostly men that watch porn the money shot is a kind of homo erotica  straight guys can get away with



wow. low blow LW.   you just ruined what many men consider the best part of porn for half the guys in here. the other half had already realized what you just said.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## bio-chem (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> since it is mostly men that watch porn the money shot is a kind of homo erotica  straight guys can get away with



It's actually a domination/humiliation thing.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2007)

You think so? The girls don't look to humiliated most of the time. I like to see a girl gush all over the place when their have a real orgasm and there isn't any domination or humiliation. 

The best porn blooper I ever saw was a guy eating a beautiful woman out, He was licking her asshole when she accidentally ripped a juicy fart right in his mouth. The guy went limp in .5 seconds and the girl turned red as a strawbeery from embarrassment. Now thats humiliation.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You think so? The girls don't look to humiliated most of the time. I like to see a girl gush all over the place when their have a real orgasm and there isn't any domination or humiliation.



The humiliation is suppose to appeal to the men watching it, not actually make the "actress" feel humiliated.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The humiliation is suppose to appeal to the men watching it, not actually make the "actress" feel humiliated.



I don't get it what you are saying. The guy jerking off to the porn wants to feel humiliated or the guy jerking off wants to humiliate a girl by cumming on her face?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't get it what you are saying. The guy jerking off to the porn wants to feel humiliated or the guy jerking off wants to humiliate a girl by cumming on her face?



The act of cumming all over her face is suppose to be a domination act on the part of the guy.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't get it what you are saying. *The guy jerking off to the porn wants to feel humiliated* or the guy jerking off wants to humiliate a girl by cumming on her face?



I want to be humiliated.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 14, 2007)

I've never felt that way about the whole money shot being for humiliation thing.  Personally, I think something in our brain is telling us that there's something worth cumming _about/for_ and that's why guys like it.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 14, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> I've never felt that way about the whole money shot being for humiliation thing.  Personally, I think something in our brain is telling us that there's something worth cumming _about/for_ and that's why guys like it.



Everyone is overthinking this shit. A man like spraying his man gravy on a womans buiscuts or face because...

It's fun!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Everyone is overthinking this shit. A man like spraying his man gravy on a womans buiscuts or face because...
> 
> It's fun!



roger that


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Everyone is overthinking this shit. A man like spraying his man gravy on a womans buiscuts or face because...
> 
> It's fun!



You'd be surprised how much of human activity can be described in simple psychological terms.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's actually a domination/humiliation thing.



i asked vanity about the appeal of facials in porn and that's exactly what he said. it makes the girl look retarded and most women that claim to like it really are just glad you aren't getting that shit in their mouth.  

psychologically, facials are supposed to be a type of  "i'll show you"  to all the women that have rejected a guy, all the times he's been afraid of a girl, been told don't you dare cum in my mouth etc. he's showing off that he can treat "this" one like a total sub cuz he's the man.  sometimes too i think guys simply like what porn tells them to like. if you didn't see it in porn first how many guys would be doing that or trying to see how big he can open up his girls "gape" ?

an accidental splash on the face is very different than deliberately making a woman look stupid. n to those guys thinking this is a bs theory... would you want it done to you? n think deeper than "hell no i'm not gay". unfortunately way too many girls will let men do things they don't really enjoy to win his favor, or cuz the porn director pays them to. faking it is a predominantly female trait.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i asked vanity about the appeal of facials in porn and that's exactly what he said. it makes the girl look retarded and most women that claim to like it really are just glad you aren't getting that shit in their mouth.
> 
> psychologically facials are supposed to be a type of  "i'll show you"  to all the women that have rejected a guy, all the times he's been afraid of a girl, been told don't you dare cum in my mouth etc. he's showing off that he can treat "this" one like a total sub cuz he's the man.  sometimes too i think guys simply like what porn tells them to like. if you didn't see it in porn first how many guys would be doing that or trying to see how big he can open up his girld "gape" ?
> 
> an accidental splash on the face is very different than deliberately making a woman look stupid. n to those guys thinking this is a bs theory... would you want it done to you? n think deeper than "hell no i'm not gay". unfortunately way too many girls will let men do things they don't really enjoy to win his favor, or cuz the porn director pays them to. faking it is a predominantly female trait.



Say that a woman jizzed like a man? Would I let her do it to me? Hell yes!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Say that a woman jizzed like a man? Would I let her do it to me? Hell yes!




we would rather see you look pretty than painted in the signs of our dominance over you.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> we would rather see you look pretty than painted in the signs of our dominance over you.



Trust me. I'm far from pretty. Open the flood gates!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 14, 2007)

In all honesty though the whole act of watching this (as in a porn or something) don't really appeal to me at all.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, I guess it depends on the person then.  In my earlier days the money shot was the reason I watched porn, but I've never once liked it for domination or humiliation reasons.  I just like a woman wanting me to cum as much as I want to.  A guy _is_ his penis, and he wants to see a girl love it.  I've seen videos where a girl gets a guy off and her face just looks so happy when he finishes.  But I've seen ones where the guy finishes himself on her face and she looks pissed, like "Why the hell am I even here?"

And I agree that porn kinda can define for you what is sexual, but as sex is something that I can get without having to go hunt for it, I find that my porn tastes reflect what I like in bed and not the other way around.  I'm not into anal or domination or any of that and I don't find myself watching that kind of porn.  I do, however, find myself most interested in porn in which the woman reminds me of Tanya.  There is the cardinal exception though, and that would of course be asian women.  




















gawd I love asian women.  


































i really do


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2007)

i agree with crono it is, if you like porn, far more exciting to see people doing things they are both really into and truly enjoying. far too often you see little signs of disgust etc on a womans face in porn scenes and most often it's is when some cum gets in their mouth (notice the pushing it back out as fast as they can) and the involuntary recoil like something burned them when getting a facial . you can't hide every nuance of your true reaction.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 14, 2007)

If your thinking about coming out.  This is a great easy way.  Just send the link and wah laaa 






YouTube Video


----------

